# Bathroom distances



## tomsmith (Feb 3, 2018)

In dwelling unit, what is the typical distance required between lavatory/water closet? I would like to know the requirement for both ADA and non-ADA (the project my firm is building is based on IBC 2012).


----------



## cda (Feb 3, 2018)

Welcome

Give it a few days for replies.  super bowl weekend


----------



## steveray (Feb 5, 2018)

Have your firm buy an ICC/ANSI 117...You are going to need it....I believe CH 10 is dwelling units still...


----------



## mark handler (Feb 5, 2018)

tomsmith said:


> In dwelling unit, what is the typical distance required between lavatory/water closet? I would like to know the requirement for both ADA and non-ADA (the project my firm is building is based on IBC 2012).


Is this a Dwelling unit under the ADA? 
Are you sure?
Is this Government housing?


----------



## tomsmith (Feb 5, 2018)

I believe Fair Housing Act


----------



## JBI (Feb 5, 2018)

If an IRC dwelling, then the plumbing chapters in the IRC provide minimum clearances (generally) for usability.
If an IBC regulated building then the IPC has provisions for distances (generally) for usability.
For accessibility, Chapter 11 of the IBC provides specific requirements and refers to the ANSI A-117 standard for the layout details.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 5, 2018)

Try this link Fair housing guidelines

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=2ahUKEwjC1JzkhJDZAhVM9mMKHX9mCpEQFjAAegQIDRAB&url=https://www.huduser.gov/portal/publications/PDF/FAIRHOUSING/fairfull.pdf&usg=AOvVaw3QspTcMRaivTmcjNn1_U_8


tomsmith said:


> I believe Fair Housing Act


----------



## tomsmith (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm sorry- I confused the code. This is a question under ADA provision for dwelling unit, what would be the minimum required distance b/w lavatory and water closet?


----------



## mark handler (Feb 10, 2018)

What kind of "dwelling unit"?
ADA does not cover Apartment "dwelling units".
Maybe you should get some "professional help" with the code.
You will not find it here because you are not giving the whole picture.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Feb 10, 2018)

ADASAD covers government dwelling units, college dormitories, hotels & motels, including extended-stay motels, all of which which are similar to apartments.

ADASAD 604.3.2 Exception allows a lavatory to be 18" from the CL of the water closet in a residential dwelling unit.  Otherwise a 5 ft. wide clear space is required at the WC.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 10, 2018)

Paul Sweet said:


> ADASAD covers government dwelling units, college dormitories, hotels & motels, including extended-stay motels, all of which which are similar to apartments.
> 
> ADASAD 604.3.2 Exception allows a lavatory to be 18" from the CL of the water closet in a residential dwelling unit.  Otherwise a 5 ft. wide clear space is required at the WC.


That's why I ask......What kind of "dwelling unit"?


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 12, 2018)

See 1127A.3 of CBC for lavatories.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 12, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> See 1127A.3 of CBC for lavatories.


In CA only


----------



## tomsmith (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm not sure what you mean by what type of dwelling unit, but my question is simply what is simply what distance is required in residential dwelling unit b/w lavatory and water closet.. I believe the 18" answers my question


----------



## mark handler (Feb 17, 2018)

tomsmith said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by what type of dwelling unit, but my question is simply what is simply what distance is required in residential dwelling unit b/w lavatory and water closet.. I believe the 18" answers my question


You started out with ADA "stuff";  18" may not be  the correct number for ADA.
What kind of dwelling unit are you dealing with and does the ADA apply to that dwelling unit?


----------



## JBI (Feb 26, 2018)

The layout of the entire 'bathroom' would be needed to properly answer the OP...
The clear floor space adjacent to the toilet may or may not be on the same side of the toilet as the lavatory. 
The 5' clear turning space is also a requirement, just not 'next to' the toilet per se.


----------

